# Picture frames



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here are some picture frames I made for my kids pentograms. You know the drawing artist type pictures. Got the pictures laminated to avoid using glass. Pexi glass is to darn expensive these days.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Here are some picture frames I made for my kids pentograms. You know the drawing artist type pictures. Got the pictures laminated to avoid using glass. Pexi glass is to darn expensive these days.


Hey Glenmore...

Nice frames!! Clean, simple, and functional!!

Half-lapped?

What kind of wood is that? How thick?

Looks great!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes half laped. It's pine with a gel stain that was left over from the night stand. Just the stain no poly though. The pine is 1" thick.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I like those frames Glenmore. Even though I have no immediate need, I'm planning to make a very simple jig for half laps that I saw on a routing video. What did you use to make them?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, Rusty, both of you have been on the forum for some time now, live dangerously and be a bit more adventurous with you're joints.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Harry sorry to say I'm a slow learner. hahaha Made them for picture drawings of the kids so it was the right application for the way I made them. Thanks and look I still count 10 fingers hahaha.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

i definately would like to make picture frames in the future for my aunt if she makes it through her cancer. She has lots of picture frames and stuff but could use more. Is there any bits for picture frames or would cabnet bits work good?


----------

